# Quiz Match Videos



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Quiz and I went to a match this morning. Only the third time in the ring to do a full utility run through. Still lots of things to fine tune, but he's definitely having a good time in there!

Part 1:






The rest of the run:


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

Quiz is so cool to watch. He is so totally focused on you but I can see why at the end you made him wait to finish. Quiz is quite the showman in the ring.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Happy said:


> Quiz is so cool to watch. He is so totally focused on you but I can see why at the end you made him wait to finish. Quiz is quite the showman in the ring.


Haha, thanks. He's a bit like riding a rocket ship! I keep telling him to lay off the Red Bull, but...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

he's a pleasure to watch, you can tell he's really having a great time out there! Good job!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Quiz looks like great fun - focused, alert and upbeat  
Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

He is real close! I like how much fun he is having in the ring. That was a GREAT match setting, lots of distractions. Quiz did a great job ignoring them. Did I miss where you decided what to do on your vacation?

A sidenote, I had that same article bag until after our garage sale yesterday, (A friend and I make them, so I had a special one made, it was time to retire the old one as it had seen better days-it was over 20 years old).


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I love his attitude!! You are doing a great job with him, and it shows!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

If ONLY you could figure out how to get him UP!!! :doh:

Nice job and I know it won't be long till you are posting those "green" brags! :wavey:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

you might consider giving him an espresso shot first next time, it might make up for that lack of energy 

You guys are going to have a blast in utility.

Sandy mentioned she's planning on contacting Yvonne about doing a Player breeding in another year. I think someone should consider a little Quiz brother... :uhoh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> you might consider giving him an espresso shot first next time, it might make up for that lack of energy
> 
> You guys are going to have a blast in utility.
> 
> Sandy mentioned she's planning on contacting Yvonne about doing a Player breeding in another year. I think someone should consider a little Quiz brother... :uhoh:


A Quiz brother from another mother ... oh my! I'm pretty sure someone slipped a Border Collie in there the first time around b/c Quiz is like a speed freak. :doh: I love him to death, but ZOMG! 

Sadly, his go out was broken today. :doh:  :doh: Of course, right when it's coming time to decide if he's really ready for utility so I can send in entries. I'm one of those who refuses to go into the ring if I'm not confident, and right now, I'm not confident in his go-outs (not after today, anyway), gloves (cheats and pulls to 2) and signals (too nosy... losing attention in match setting). I know even once I'm confident in training and at matches, anything can happen at a show, but until we're consistently getting that stuff in matches, I don't want to enter. There's another match next weekend. We'll see.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Steph you guys are gonna rock when it comes together. Quiz is my kinda boy! You gotta love that attitude. Hang in there and remember to hide the entries and only enter in the dark and never never tell him..LOL!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Quiz is just so eager to please you. You guys make a great team.


----------

